# The 2013 'All About Dogs Show' dates



## AztecDog (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone! For those of you who love the All About Dogs Shows, or for people who have never heard of them before and would love to see what they're about, here are the 2013 event dates and venues:

Sun 31st March & BH Mon April
Trinity Park, Suffolk Showground, Ipswich, Suffolk IP3 8UH

Sat 13th & Sun 14th April
Newbury Showground, Thatcham, Berks RG18 9QZ

Sat 20th & Sun 21st April
Newark Showground, Newark, Notts NG24 2NY

Sat 11th & Sun 12th May
Brentwood Centre, Brentwood, Essex CM15 9NN
(Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)

Sat 6th & Sun 7th July 
Garon Park, Southend, Essex SS2 4FA
(Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)

Sun 25th & BH Mon 26th August
Norfolk Showground, Norwich, Norfolk NR5 0TT

Sat 12th & Sun 13th October
Suffolk Showground, Ipswich, Suffolk IP3 8UH
(Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)

Sat 19th & Sun 20th October
Newark Showground, Newark, Notts NG24 2NY
(Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)

Find more information visit www.allaboutdogsshow.co.uk or just ask me - Maddie :wave:


----------

